
New Reactor Designs for Revival of Nuclear Energy - sandwall
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612940/the-new-safer-nuclear-reactors-that-might-help-stop-climate-change/
======
smt1
Interesting, Bill Gates recently had an interview where he talks about new
reactor designs, including the traveling wave reactor (commercialized in a
prototype phase by a company he founded - TerraPower):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1EB1zsxW0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1EB1zsxW0k)

~~~
sandwall
Yes, BG is into Nuclear; the trade war with China has had an impact:

[https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/amp25728221/...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/amp25728221/terrapower-
china-bill-gates-trump/)

